# Where are my cherry shrimp hiding??



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon semi-heavily planted tank. Inhabitants are 40 Cherry Shrimp recently introduced and 4 Otto's, thats it. I have a hang-on filter with mesh around the intake to prevent the shrimp from getting minced. The cherry shrimp were mainly very small when I got them, with a few exceptions.

The most shrimp I have ever seen at one time is about eight. I never see anymore. I look all around the tank, in between the stem plants and around the driftwood. It is a heavily planted tank with a nice piece of driftwood that I cannot see behind. I wish I had a picture/journal of the tank.

Anyhow, my question is has anyone else here experienced the same thing? I drop a very small piece of Hikari Algae wafer in the tank and rarely do even a single shrimp eat it. The snails love the wafer though. There is a lot of detritus and algae on the substrate as well as driftwood.

Are the shrimp just very good at hiding? Are they getting enough to eat without the wafer? I have only removed one dead shrimp a while ago, I have not found anymore dead shrimp, but have also not found any moltings. 

I dose KH2PO4, Plantex CSM+B, and Iron 3 times a week. 50% weekly sometimes bi-weekly water change. Temp is 80, ph 7, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia substrate, DIY CO2.

Lemme know,

-Ryan


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, they are very good in hiding. Especially in a heavily planted tank. On the other hand, they are not really shy either, especially if there are no threatening fishies swimming around. I never feed my shrimps, but in a squeeky clean tank with a high shrimp population you might want to.

Sometimes I think there is a cherry shrimp for each plant leaf in my 10 gal tank. And that is without additional feeding...

Maybe wait until they start to propagate, soon you'll have a few hundreds and you will see many of them at a time.


----------



## JeremyofAZ (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought some a few months ago. The tank had 2 angels in it and on release the angels went right for them. I moved the angels to another tank, but worried it was to late. After a few days of not being able to spot them I figured they were a really costly fish food. 

One night I couldn't sleep so I turned on the lights to look at the tank. I spotted all of them out and on the same large piece of driftwood. Overtime they have come out during the day, but remain much more active at night.

Maybe take a look at night and see if you spot more?


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

new shrimp always seem to hide on me but they come out after a couple weeks. If there's nothing in the tank to eat them just wait and see.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

I bought 12 ghost shrimp about 5 months ago for a heavy planted tank.. I would see a couple every now and then but the last 2 months I have not seen 1 untill last night I seen 2 full grown males. I swear there was not any left because I looked in that tank for hours a couple of nights and could only find 1 which was only about 1/2" long. Then nothing for 2 months and believe me ghost shrimp I think are harder to find than cherries.


----------

